# The RipSaw isn't just a groomer board.



## timmytard

Sure, it's rips up the groomers. More about that later.

I specifically liked the way it dropped bombs.

It has a tendency to STOMP shit.:jumping1:

https://vimeo.com/
https://vimeo.com/127527982


TT


----------



## timmytard

A little sequence shot.

Of said bombs being dropped.:hairy:


TT


----------



## timmytard

A little sequence shot.


TT


----------



## timmytard

A little sequence shot.


TT


----------



## timmytard

No it's not a fuckin' duplicate, it's a sequence shot.


TT


----------



## timmytard

Watch out stupid skier, haha


TT


----------



## timmytard

Here comes the stomping.


TT


----------



## timmytard

Oh, that tan's startin' to look good.
Noice.

Oh yeah, stomp this shit.

Hey skier, you suck, yeah you, who else am I pointing at?


TT


----------



## timmytard

Bye bye, shitty skier, haha see you at the bottom

Bwa ha ha ha


TT


----------



## timmytard

Hey shitty skier, I can still see you, barely.

Haha you look like an ant next to that cliff I stomped.

I'm at the bottom. I ain't waitin', not that I would have anyway.

Just wanted to remind you, you suck shitty skier.

Bwa ha ha ha.


TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Is this some self ego stroking post?


----------



## timmytard

Nope, it's about the RipSaw not being one dimensional.

I hear most people saying it's a "groomer" board.

It does & that may be where it shines?

I just don't think it should be pegged specifically as a groomer board.


As far as a post to stroke my ego.
I guess if anyone catches somethin' cool on film, & posts it up.
You'd have to say the same thing.

Those aren't spectacular in any way though.
So, no not really.

I could prolly find some though?


TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ph...ia/4552-snowboarding-videos-pictures-133.html

Seriously I question if you ate paint chips as a child or were born a blue baby and deprived of oxygen for too long. 

Also cool you dropped a 3 foot rock. WOO!


----------



## SGboarder

timmytard said:


> Sure, it's rips up the groomers. More about that later.
> 
> I specifically liked the way it dropped bombs.
> 
> It has a tendency to STOMP shit.:jumping1:
> 
> 
> TT


What is this supposed to prove? Looks pretty much like any old groomer...


----------



## Nolefan2011

SGboarder said:


> What is this supposed to prove? Looks pretty much like any old groomer...


The riding technique in that video is awful. Skidded turns, looks like he is riding in a deep squat, and then hitting a 3-5 foot drop with a celebratory post like he just one up'd Travis Rice. 

I guess I learned that the Ripsaw is forgiving as fuck, because he should have been tossed several times for that technique. So that's a plus.


----------



## linvillegorge




----------



## timmytard

BurtonAvenger said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ph...ia/4552-snowboarding-videos-pictures-133.html
> 
> Seriously I question if you ate paint chips as a child or were born a blue baby and deprived of oxygen for too long.
> 
> Also cool you dropped a 3 foot rock. WOO!


Glad you like that vid too.
That helmet is too big though, it makes super shaky video.

Some people can't drop a 3 foot cliff, seeing someone drop a 3 foot cliff. That's more realistic, more attainable.

I have a blast when I snowboard, that's all that matters.

I don't claim to be the best snowboarder in the world.
Not even close, but I don't ride what most people ride.

I'm not a park rat anymore.
That's fantastic that you are.
WOOP-DE-FUCKIN'-DO 

So while you may be better @ doin' ballerina spins in your big park.

I know I'm riding gnarlier terrain than you.
Fact. haha

Your mtn may have it? But you ain't ridin' it. 

Why did you even reply in this thread?

:finger1:
TT


----------



## Manicmouse

More fun watching these vids and pics than doing work :hairy:

Hey guess my job sucks!!


----------



## timmytard

Manicmouse said:


> More fun watching these vids and pics than doing work :hairy:
> 
> Hey guess my job sucks!!


Haha, post # 666


TT


----------



## linvillegorge

Dude, you talk more shit on this forum than anyone else by a long shot about your riding of gnarly terrain. You're obviously super proud of this little rock drop, which is awesome. Great job, glad you had fun. But, for someone who acts like he's riding lines on the regular that Xavier De Le Rue would have second thoughts about, it seems mighty tame to be so proud of it.


----------



## ShredLife




----------



## BurtonAvenger

timmytard said:


> Glad you like that vid too.
> That helmet is too big though, it makes super shaky video.
> 
> Some people can't drop a 3 foot cliff, seeing someone drop a 3 foot cliff. That's more realistic, more attainable.
> 
> I have a blast when I snowboard, that's all that matters.
> 
> I don't claim to be the best snowboarder in the world.
> Not even close, but I don't ride what most people ride.
> 
> I'm not a park rat anymore.
> That's fantastic that you are.
> WOOP-DE-FUCKIN'-DO
> 
> So while you may be better @ doin' ballerina spins in your big park.
> 
> I know I'm riding gnarlier terrain than you.
> Fact. haha
> 
> Your mtn may have it? But you ain't ridin' it.
> 
> Why did you even reply in this thread?
> 
> :finger1:
> TT





linvillegorge said:


> Dude, you talk more shit on this forum than anyone else by a long shot about your riding of gnarly terrain. You're obviously super proud of this little rock drop, which is awesome. Great job, glad you had fun. But, for someone who acts like he's riding lines on the regular that Xavier De Le Rue would have second thoughts about, it seems mighty tame to be so proud of it.


^THIS! Seriously, THIS!

Oh does little Timmy want to play the big bad game of lets wave my penis around and say it's bigger? Seriously do you suffer from some sort of mental disorder? I know you like to beat around the bush on this one so why don't you just say if you do or don't so we can all finally figure out once and for all what are your triggers. It would answer all the questions a lot of us have about you and your obviously fragile mental state. 

I get it that the big bad rock drop was HUGE to your small mind. I mean fucking gynormous! Fucking life shattering and changing. We don't have anything that big here in ole flat CO, never had anything that big in ole flat Washington either, definitely didn't have anything like that in UT, MT, ID, OR, CA, or any of the other states. None of us can ride a line like you and claim about it on the Internet. Clearly you are the quintessential bad ass of horrible paragraph structuring, phrasing, and Internet claiming. 

We also get that NS for some reason or another just decided to give you a Ripsaw because you're such a bad ass. Perhaps next they'll give you some other board or five and you can make videos of you bombing the bunny hill.


----------



## timmytard

Post up all your vids.

I don't claim to be the best, but I do ride gnarly terrain.

And sure, while I may talk a lot of smack.

I can back up everything I say.

Let's see em kids.

Put up, or shut up.

:finger1:

TT


----------



## SGboarder

timmytard said:


> I don't claim to be the best, but I do ride gnarly terrain.


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/44381-has-anyone-stood-up-chair-lift.html


----------



## snowklinger

I love it when everything goes according to plan.


----------



## timmytard

SGboarder said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/44381-has-anyone-stood-up-chair-lift.html


Oh, don't worry. I didn't forget about that.

Hemlock didn't open for a single day last year.


TT


----------



## ridinbend

wow, look at all this fan mail:deadhorse:


----------



## Psi-Man

linvillegorge said:


>


side note...It almost looks like that melon knocks her head off, that must have hurt like hell, holy crap.


----------



## ridinbend

Psi-Man said:


> side note...It almost looks like that melon knocks her head off, that must have hurt like hell, holy crap.


It probably did hurt like hell but at least it exploded. Like the beer bottle over the head concept, it hurts a lot more if it doesn't break.


----------



## Deacon

I thought it was a nice video. And tt just is who he is. You'll always know what ya get in one of his threads. 

Personally i think he'd either be really fun or really dangerous to party with. Probably both.


----------



## neni

Deacon said:


> I thought it was a nice video. And tt just is who he is. You'll always know what ya get in one of his threads.
> 
> Personally i think he'd either be really fun or really dangerous to party with. Probably both.


+1
Well put.


----------



## PalmerFreak

It looks like the base scraped those rocks pretty good - what did it look like afterwards?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

timmytard said:


> Post up all your vids.
> 
> I don't claim to be the best, but I do ride gnarly terrain.
> 
> And sure, while I may talk a lot of smack.
> 
> I can back up everything I say.
> 
> Let's see em kids.
> 
> Put up, or shut up.
> 
> :finger1:
> 
> TT


Whatever you need to tell yourself to keep Internet claiming there buddy. I could post up all the videos from your Vimeo account and there is nothing "gnarly" in there a lot of flat cat tracks and flat pow and some really really really I mean REALLY small drops. 

Keep trying to stroke your ego chief.


----------



## SnowDogWax

BurtonAvenger said:


> Whatever you need to tell yourself to keep Internet claiming there buddy. I could post up all the videos from your Vimeo account and there is nothing "gnarly" in there a lot of flat cat tracks and flat pow and some really really really I mean REALLY small drops.
> 
> Keep trying to stroke your ego chief.


One ego stroke to another ego stroke. 

I'm guilty & love a good ego boost. 

Every thread on this forum has a little ego. (none by BA) :eyetwitch2:. 

So TT keep them coming:hairy:


----------



## snowklinger

Speaking of stroking, anybody watch Silicon Valley?

Best show evar.

I feel a connection to Shredlife to this show through Gilfoyle.

If you don't know, carry on, everyone is doing great work here.


----------



## timmytard

BurtonAvenger said:


> Whatever you need to tell yourself to keep Internet claiming there buddy. I could post up all the videos from your Vimeo account and there is nothing "gnarly" in there a lot of flat cat tracks and flat pow and some really really really I mean REALLY small drops.
> 
> Keep trying to stroke your ego chief.


No no, not my videos dickhead.
I've already posted em up, that's why they're there.
I'll mark you down as a fan.

So....

Oh no, don't threaten me like that. haha

Where's your vids big shooter?

Obviously you must be able to snowboard a bit?

I mean, we all know who the real big mouth is:finger1:

You talk:blahblah: more talk:blahblah: them everyone combined.:blahblah:

But have you *ever* posted a vid of yourself riding?

Maybe you have? I doubt it though?

I've never seen one.

Has anyone seen one, to confirm anything?


You guys can say 3 feet all the fuck you want

The first vid, I land right @ the shadow line.

That's prolly about 30 feet from where I take off, so fuck off.



The rock the skier hit & wiped out on, in the sequence, is about 3 feet long.

So, maybe 20? feet? 
3 feet? Really? 
Come on, that just discredits all your shit talk.
When people can see, that your full of shit.

They kinda think you're an idiot.



Nolefag69, you too bud.
Post up your all star performances:facepalm1:
Fuck, you've been gettin' 20 days a year now, for what 5? 6? years?

I know you've got the shit on vid?
Don't chya?

Come on, don't be shy.
That's the thing with shit talk, you stupid fuck.

You're supposed to be able to back it up.


TT


----------



## d2cycles

I like the photos and the colorful commentary...TT's posts generally give me a chuckle. 

I may be the only one, but I would like to try the line shown in the photos. Based on my recent history, I would land directly on the big rock, flip head over heals and walk the rest of the day with a limp!


----------



## linvillegorge

That's the thing though. No one else on this forum is on here constantly thumping their chest about riding the gnarliest terrain imaginable and constantly calling out others for not riding this ungodly terrain that you and you alone ride. We've never seen any of these videos of this terrain that I can only assume blow Chamonix out of the water.


----------



## d2cycles

linvillegorge said:


> That's the thing though. No one else on this forum is on here constantly thumping their chest about riding the gnarliest terrain imaginable and constantly calling out others for not riding this ungodly terrain that you and you alone ride. We've never seen any of these videos of this terrain that I can only assume blow Chamonix out of the water.


Yeah, I can see your point...that said, I could never imagine trying to video or take photos when I'm in terrain that is either at or slightly above my ability level. I went off a cliff (of sorts) at Stevens Pass 2 years ago unintentionally...all total, it was around 35' of vertical drop not completely vertical but enough that it scared the living crap out of me. I don't have a single photo of it. To this day, I consider it my most gnarly drop and I count it even though I only have my (no doubt embellished) memory of it. I don't call it awesome because I seriously doubt it was even in that neighborhood.

I say this because I just don't think people have video of their most gnarly of rides. And even if they do, I just don't think photos and videos do justice to what the actual terrain is. We have seen so many T Rice type videos that anything less just looks tame.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

timmytard said:


> No no, not my videos dickhead.
> I've already posted em up, that's why they're there.
> I'll mark you down as a fan.
> 
> So....
> 
> Oh no, don't threaten me like that. haha
> 
> Where's your vids big shooter?
> 
> Obviously you must be able to snowboard a bit?
> 
> I mean, we all know who the real big mouth is:finger1:
> 
> You talk:blahblah: more talk:blahblah: them everyone combined.:blahblah:
> 
> But have you *ever* posted a vid of yourself riding?
> 
> Maybe you have? I doubt it though?
> 
> I've never seen one.
> 
> Has anyone seen one, to confirm anything?
> 
> 
> You guys can say 3 feet all the fuck you want
> 
> The first vid, I land right @ the shadow line.
> 
> That's prolly about 30 feet from where I take off, so fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> The rock the skier hit & wiped out on, in the sequence, is about 3 feet long.
> 
> So, maybe 20? feet?
> 3 feet? Really?
> Come on, that just discredits all your shit talk.
> When people can see, that your full of shit.
> 
> They kinda think you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Nolefag69, you too bud.
> Post up your all star performances:facepalm1:
> Fuck, you've been gettin' 20 days a year now, for what 5? 6? years?
> 
> I know you've got the shit on vid?
> Don't chya?
> 
> Come on, don't be shy.
> That's the thing with shit talk, you stupid fuck.
> 
> You're supposed to be able to back it up.
> 
> 
> TT


Love the blatant homophobia.

See below.



linvillegorge said:


> That's the thing though. No one else on this forum is on here constantly thumping their chest about riding the gnarliest terrain imaginable and constantly calling out others for not riding this ungodly terrain that you and you alone ride. We've never seen any of these videos of this terrain that I can only assume blow Chamonix out of the water.


THIS.

Claimers gotta claim Timmy. Keep stroking that keyboard chief we know you're the big bad ass of 3 foot rock drops. Shit the front range terrain of Vancouver is nothing to be trifled with. 


Should 

I 

Start

Posting

Like

This

So I

Can

Be 

Just

Like

You

Timmyfucktard

Or should I just go all crazy with emoji's?


----------



## F1EA

hahahaha cool thread! all according to plan. Smooth sailin k:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

F1EA said:


> hahahaha cool thread! all according to plan. Smooth sailin k:


----------



## miplatt88

This place is even exciting during the summer! Can't snowboard so we have a pissing contest! Well my penis is bigger than all of yours!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

miplatt88 said:


> This place is even exciting during the summer! Can't snowboard so we have a pissing contest! Well my penis is bigger than all of yours!


Probably is, last girl I was with told me to give her 6 inches and make it hurt. Fucked her 3 times then broke her finger.


----------



## neni

miplatt88 said:


> This place is even exciting during the summer! Can't snowboard so we have a pissing contest! Well my penis is bigger than all of yours!


Summer? This has nothing to do with summer. I've not yet figured out the variable - but it's not summer. This very type of thread evolves every other months; independent of the season. Only common thing is to blame summer when it _is_ summer and to mention something like "hey, why the pissing, is it already summer?" when it's _not_ summer... :dunno:

Hey, is "summer" a code word for a male form of PMS?


----------



## timmytard

PalmerFreak said:


> It looks like the base scraped those rocks pretty good - what did it look like afterwards?


At first I thought you meant when I landed?

But I think you mean, while I was in the air?

I cleared everything by a good

*3 feet*

Haha haha.

No, but seriously.
I didn't touch them as I was going over them & I landed just to the right of the rock buddy hit.

I've been ridin' a RIDE board for the rocks. haha

TT


----------



## linvillegorge

For me, it's the calling out of others. I really don't care what claims someone wants to make about his or her riding, but when someone starts routinely calling out other posters unprovoked about some bullshit of them not riding the type of terrain he does, then wants to post a pretty tame video that he's obviously pretty proud of, well...


----------



## ekb18c

God all mighty, thank you for this thread. :jumping1:


----------



## timmytard

BurtonAvenger said:


> Love the blatant homophobia.
> 
> See below.
> 
> 
> 
> THIS.
> 
> Claimers gotta claim Timmy. Keep stroking that keyboard chief we know you're the big bad ass of 3 foot rock drops. Shit the front range terrain of Vancouver is nothing to be trifled with.
> 
> 
> Should
> 
> I
> 
> Start
> 
> Posting
> 
> Like
> 
> This
> 
> So I
> 
> Can
> 
> Be
> 
> Just
> 
> Like
> 
> You
> 
> Timmyfucktard
> 
> Or should I just go all crazy with emoji's?


Does 


it 


matter?


If it bugs you?

Maybe?




You guys came in here & started with the stupid posts.

Wow maybe you 3 clowns are super good.

I guess that means you should tell everyone that their pics & vids aren't up too par.

Don't post any of yourselves though, just bash others.
You guys are winners:finger1:

Even if I did think I was the greatest (which I do, fuck you)

I don't go in other peoples threads & bash on their videos.

I could, but I don't.

Losers do that.

You guys are losers.


TT


----------



## timmytard

linvillegorge said:


> For me, it's the calling out of others. I really don't care what claims someone wants to make about his or her riding, but when someone starts routinely calling out other posters unprovoked about some bullshit of them not riding the type of terrain he does, then wants to post a pretty tame video that he's obviously pretty proud of, well...


Oh, is that what it's about?

Who's fuckin' thread is it?


Are you fuckin' retarded? For real though?


I don't go in other peoples threads & do what you guys are doing.

But everything in your post, that you claim not to like.

You are doing, whilst telling us you don't.


TT


----------



## larrytbull




----------



## Nolefan2011

timmytard said:


> No no, not my videos dickhead.
> I've already posted em up, that's why they're there.
> I'll mark you down as a fan.
> 
> So....
> 
> Oh no, don't threaten me like that. haha
> 
> Where's your vids big shooter?
> 
> Obviously you must be able to snowboard a bit?
> 
> I mean, we all know who the real big mouth is:finger1:
> 
> You talk:blahblah: more talk:blahblah: them everyone combined.:blahblah:
> 
> But have you *ever* posted a vid of yourself riding?
> 
> Maybe you have? I doubt it though?
> 
> I've never seen one.
> 
> Has anyone seen one, to confirm anything?
> 
> 
> You guys can say 3 feet all the fuck you want
> 
> The first vid, I land right @ the shadow line.
> 
> That's prolly about 30 feet from where I take off, so fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> The rock the skier hit & wiped out on, in the sequence, is about 3 feet long.
> 
> So, maybe 20? feet?
> 3 feet? Really?
> Come on, that just discredits all your shit talk.
> When people can see, that your full of shit.
> 
> They kinda think you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Nolefag69, you too bud.
> Post up your all star performances:facepalm1:
> Fuck, you've been gettin' 20 days a year now, for what 5? 6? years?
> 
> I know you've got the shit on vid?
> Don't chya?
> 
> Come on, don't be shy.
> That's the thing with shit talk, you stupid fuck.
> 
> You're supposed to be able to back it up.
> 
> 
> TT


Dude, I don't even care if you are a good rider or not. But you posted like 8 times in the last month in the Dupraz thread amongst others, that you ride crazy, gnarly lines, and you do things that most people can't / won't do.

So then when you posted a video, and I watch about three other videos in your vimeo stream, and you are skidding turns (no semblance of a carve), crouched like you are taking a shit, and riding out of control bouncing all over the place, you start to wonder why you are talking shit to everyone about how aggressive you ride. I mean, this video pretty much summed up the experience for me, in seeing the action after hearing about how great of a rider you were:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV84ha3uEGg[/url]

But back to the point, that wouldn't even be the worst of it. There was the charity post for a free snowboard for someone that wasn't fortunate enough to own one, when you owned 40 BOARDS. There is the threads that are hijacked when someone is asking for board advice, to which you suggest to buy one of yours that you have for sale when they were asking about 2 different types of boards. The list goes on and on. 

It's hard to respect that man. You are going to get called out. It's a collection of the whole, not one incident or another. I just read the gem about jumping off a ski lift. A collection of the whole....


----------



## linvillegorge

timmytard said:


> Oh, is that what it's about?
> 
> Who's fuckin' thread is it?
> 
> 
> Are you fuckin' retarded? For real though?
> 
> 
> I don't go in other peoples threads & do what you guys are doing.
> 
> But everything in your post, that you claim not to like.
> 
> You are doing, whilst telling us you don't.
> 
> 
> TT


Jesus dude, you really are an idiot. :facepalm1:

Yes, you talking shit about the terrain others ride vs. the terrain you ride is exactly what this is about. For me, anyway. Go back and read through this thread. I didn't say a word until you started your tried and true bullshit chest thumping about the gnarly terrain you ride and how it's so much more extreme than anything anyone else could possibly be riding.

You don't do this in other people's threads? Really?

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/168809-how-steep-steep-13.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/179306-pow-board-19.html#post2307969

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bo...r-specific-board-gnu-billy-5.html#post2290922

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/179386-never-summer-2016-decision-2.html#post2303610

Seriously dude, it's essentially every thread you post in. You try to turn it into a chest thumping spectacle of how hard you carve or how big of a board you ride or how many days you ride or how gnarly of terrain you ride or how big of it hits you drop and on and on. :blahblah:

We get it. You're the best snowboarder on this mountain. Always. It just gets old, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## mojo maestro

Maybe the Tard should lay off the ganja for a little bit?


----------



## f00bar

By the flurry of sudden new posts I knew this had turned to gold. Unfortunately I had 4 pages to catch up on plus a whole jumping off a chair thread.


----------



## timmytard

Nolefan2011 said:


> Dude, I don't even care if you are a good rider or not. But you posted like 8 times in the last month in the Dupraz thread amongst others, that you ride crazy, gnarly lines, and you do things that most people can't / won't do.
> 
> So then when you posted a video, and I watch about three other videos in your vimeo stream, and you are skidding turns (no semblance of a carve), crouched like you are taking a shit, and riding out of control bouncing all over the place, you start to wonder why you are talking shit to everyone about how aggressive you ride. I mean, this video pretty much summed up the experience for me, in seeing the action after hearing about how great of a rider you were:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV84ha3uEGg[/url]
> 
> But back to the point, that wouldn't even be the worst of it. I still can't get past that you jumped in a snowboard for charity thread, posting about your story, when you have 40 BOARDS. And then to be upset that an explanation was never given as to why you didn't get the board? Maybe because the board was supposed to be for someone who didn't have access to snowboarding. It even said in the title, this is to give someone less fortunate a chance to snowboard. And you thought you deserved the board, when you have 40? And NS is sending you boards as well?
> 
> It's hard to respect that man. You are going to get called out. It's a collection of the whole, not one incident or another. I just read the gem about jumping off a ski lift. A collection of the whole....


I didn't have any boards you fuckin' troll.
Didn't you fuckin' read it?
If you gonna run your mouth off, you need accurate info.
Every single fuckin' thing in that was true, not 1 thing was even embellished.
It already sounded almost unbelievable as it was, I couldn't embellish it.

You find it hard to respect me eh? I fuckin' despise you. 
Making light of anyone in that position is so fuckin' low, only the Bumlick Adventurer would think that's cool.

And I wasn't mad that I didn't win.
Do you have trouble comprehending what you're reading?
Read it slower maybe.

That contest closed @ midnight when it ran.
Understand that so far?

@ 5am in the morning, just hours after the contest closed.
Still with me retard?

Leo, the guy running the contest. Sent me a message & wanted to know my username, *real name* & *ADDRESS *

Since I had absolutely nothing @ the time & it seemed as though it couldn't get any worse.

I thought I *MAY/MIGHT * actually have a chance @ winning the board.

Never did I think I should have or anything along those lines.

But when I got that email, right after the contest closed.

That made me think I had won.
For probably 4 or 5 days?

THAT'S WHAT PISSED ME OFF.
THE FACT THAT LEO SENT ME A MESSAGE ASKING ALL MY INFO.

You would have thought you won too.

So for 4 or 5 days I thought things were lookin' up?

No such luck.

Thanks for being a prick about it, without having a clue what was going on.
Thanks appreciate that, you a good guy.
Wonderful things I'm sure, await you.


TT


Fuck you


----------



## timmytard

linvillegorge said:


> Jesus dude, you really are an idiot. :facepalm1:
> 
> Yes, you talking shit about the terrain others ride vs. the terrain you ride is exactly what this is about. For me, anyway. Go back and read through this thread. I didn't say a word until you started your tried and true bullshit chest thumping about the gnarly terrain you ride and how it's so much more extreme than anything anyone else could possibly be riding.
> 
> You don't do this in other people's threads? Really?
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/168809-how-steep-steep-13.html
> *Yeah that's a thread about steepness.
> So am I supposed to lie & say it's not steep in there?
> Or lie & say Whistler is steeper?
> **Strike one*
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/179306-pow-board-19.html#post2307969
> *Uh, yeah, he actually rides with me, so he kinda knows?
> I keep tryin' to get him to follow me, but he won't
> Strike two
> *
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bo...r-specific-board-gnu-billy-5.html#post2290922
> *He's a fuckin' idiot that's been running his mouth off, thinkin' some fucked up fictional story in his head.
> You can't just go make something up, out of thin air, then believe it to be true.
> Then be a cocksucker & expect me/you/anyone to be cool with it.
> Strike three*
> 
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/179386-never-summer-2016-decision-2.html#post2303610
> *Guess you didn't read the quoted post above it eh?
> Snowklanger, need I say more?
> Strike more your done.
> *
> Seriously dude, it's essentially every thread you post in. You try to turn it into a chest thumping spectacle of how hard you carve or how big of a board you ride or how many days you ride or how gnarly of terrain you ride or how big of it hits you drop and on and on. :blahblah:
> *What, like everyone else? How dare I.
> *
> 
> We get it. You're the best snowboarder on this mountain. Always. It just gets old, that's all I'm saying.


Well then stop questioning, & I won't need to remind you.

Hmm, ever wonder why I never returned your pm?
You were a cocksucker before.
Then you asked me to help you.
Yet here you are again bein' a cocksucker again.

Denied.

Oh & bumlickin' adventurer.

I do remember why I sent you a message. 

Because I had genuine concern for someone that showed incredible kindness to me when I was @ the lowest I'd ever been.
I thought something was seriously wrong with their health.
You just happen to know him.

But even with something that important.
You wouldn't tell me anything.

Then you messaged me, for help tryin' to sell your snowboards cause you were broke.

You see the difference there?

Prolly not? you'll justify it somehow though.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/49112-firefly-brand-shitty-no-2.html#post512991



TT


----------



## Nolefan2011

timmytard said:


> I didn't have any boards you fuckin' troll.
> Didn't you fuckin' read it?
> If you gonna run your mouth off, you need accurate info.
> Every single fuckin' thing in that was true, not 1 thing was even embellished.
> It already sounded almost unbelievable as it was, I couldn't embellish it.
> 
> You find it hard to respect me eh? I fuckin' despise you.
> Making light of anyone in that position is so fuckin' low, only the Bumlick Adventurer would think that's cool.
> 
> And I wasn't mad that I didn't win.
> Do you have trouble comprehending what you're reading?
> Read it slower maybe.
> 
> That contest closed @ midnight when it ran.
> Understand that so far?
> 
> @ 5am in the morning, just hours after the contest closed.
> Still with me retard?
> 
> Leo, the guy running the contest. Sent me a message & wanted to know my username, *real name* & *ADDRESS *
> 
> Since I had absolutely nothing @ the time & it seemed as though it couldn't get any worse.
> 
> I thought I *MAY/MIGHT * actually have a chance @ winning the board.
> 
> Never did I think I should have or anything along those lines.
> 
> But when I got that email, right after the contest closed.
> 
> That made me think I had won.
> For probably 4 or 5 days?
> 
> THAT'S WHAT PISSED ME OFF.
> THE FACT THAT LEO SENT ME A MESSAGE ASKING ALL MY INFO.
> 
> You would have thought you won too.
> 
> So for 4 or 5 days I thought things were lookin' up?
> 
> No such luck.
> 
> Thanks for being a prick about it, without having a clue what was going on.
> Thanks appreciate that, you a good guy.
> Wonderful things I'm sure, await you.
> 
> 
> TT
> 
> 
> Fuck you


So wait a second. You didn't have any snowboards, and now you put up 40+ for sale that you grossed in a 3 year period?

That doesn't make any sense. How is the world did you go from zero boards in 2012 or whenever that was, to 40+ boards for sale now? You bought 40 boards over a 3 year period?

If I am completely wrong about that aspect, I apologize, but I can't fathom buying 40 snowboards in 3 years. Some of those boards listed are 8-12 years old.


----------



## linvillegorge

timmytard said:


> Well then stop questioning, & I won't need to remind you.
> 
> Hmm, ever wonder why I never returned your pm?
> You were a cocksucker before.
> Then you asked me to help you.
> Yet here you are again bein' a cocksucker again.
> 
> Denied.
> 
> Oh & bumlickin' adventurer.
> 
> I do remember why I sent you a message.
> 
> Because I had genuine concern for someone that showed incredible kindness to me when I was @ the lowest I'd ever been.
> I thought something was seriously wrong with their health.
> You just happen to know him.
> 
> But even with something that important.
> You wouldn't tell me anything.
> 
> Then you messaged me, for help tryin' to sell your snowboards cause you were broke.
> 
> You see the difference there?
> 
> Prolly not? you'll justify it somehow though.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/49112-firefly-brand-shitty-no-2.html#post512991
> 
> 
> 
> TT


Are you off your meds or something? I have never PM'ed you to get help on selling boards nor have I ever needed to sell boards because I'm broke. I also have absolutely no fucking clue what you're talking about in regards to this PM where you supposedly asked me about someone's well being.

The only PM I've ever sent you that I can recall was simply to ask you to revise a post of yours where you'd quoted me on a post where I had divulged some info that I might not should've divulged and later went back amd redacted that info. Of course, you didn't, but whatever. 

I mean seriously man, do you have aan actual mental illness? If you do, it's all good. I'll apologize and never fuck with over stupid shit again.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

timmytard said:


> Does
> 
> 
> it
> 
> 
> matter?
> 
> 
> If it bugs you?
> 
> Maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys came in here & started with the stupid posts.
> 
> Wow maybe you 3 clowns are super good.
> 
> I guess that means you should tell everyone that their pics & vids aren't up too par.
> 
> Don't post any of yourselves though, just bash others.
> You guys are winners:finger1:
> 
> Even if I did think I was the greatest (which I do, fuck you)
> 
> I don't go in other peoples threads & bash on their videos.
> 
> I could, but I don't.
> 
> Losers do that.
> 
> You guys are losers.
> 
> 
> TT





timmytard said:


> Oh, is that what it's about?
> 
> Who's fuckin' thread is it?
> 
> 
> Are you fuckin' retarded? For real though?
> 
> 
> I don't go in other peoples threads & do what you guys are doing.
> 
> But everything in your post, that you claim not to like.
> 
> You are doing, whilst telling us you don't.
> 
> 
> TT





timmytard said:


> I didn't have any boards you fuckin' troll.
> Didn't you fuckin' read it?
> If you gonna run your mouth off, you need accurate info.
> Every single fuckin' thing in that was true, not 1 thing was even embellished.
> It already sounded almost unbelievable as it was, I couldn't embellish it.
> 
> You find it hard to respect me eh? I fuckin' despise you.
> Making light of anyone in that position is so fuckin' low, only the Bumlick Adventurer would think that's cool.
> 
> And I wasn't mad that I didn't win.
> Do you have trouble comprehending what you're reading?
> Read it slower maybe.
> 
> That contest closed @ midnight when it ran.
> Understand that so far?
> 
> @ 5am in the morning, just hours after the contest closed.
> Still with me retard?
> 
> Leo, the guy running the contest. Sent me a message & wanted to know my username, *real name* & *ADDRESS *
> 
> Since I had absolutely nothing @ the time & it seemed as though it couldn't get any worse.
> 
> I thought I *MAY/MIGHT * actually have a chance @ winning the board.
> 
> Never did I think I should have or anything along those lines.
> 
> But when I got that email, right after the contest closed.
> 
> That made me think I had won.
> For probably 4 or 5 days?
> 
> THAT'S WHAT PISSED ME OFF.
> THE FACT THAT LEO SENT ME A MESSAGE ASKING ALL MY INFO.
> 
> You would have thought you won too.
> 
> So for 4 or 5 days I thought things were lookin' up?
> 
> No such luck.
> 
> Thanks for being a prick about it, without having a clue what was going on.
> Thanks appreciate that, you a good guy.
> Wonderful things I'm sure, await you.
> 
> 
> TT
> 
> 
> Fuck you


Have we started to yet hit the point where we can call the kettle black yet?



Nolefan2011 said:


> Dude, I don't even care if you are a good rider or not. But you posted like 8 times in the last month in the Dupraz thread amongst others, that you ride crazy, gnarly lines, and you do things that most people can't / won't do.
> 
> So then when you posted a video, and I watch about three other videos in your vimeo stream, and you are skidding turns (no semblance of a carve), crouched like you are taking a shit, and riding out of control bouncing all over the place, you start to wonder why you are talking shit to everyone about how aggressive you ride. I mean, this video pretty much summed up the experience for me, in seeing the action after hearing about how great of a rider you were:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But back to the point, that wouldn't even be the worst of it. There was the charity post for a free snowboard for someone that wasn't fortunate enough to own one, when you owned 40 BOARDS. There is the threads that are hijacked when someone is asking for board advice, to which you suggest to buy one of yours that you have for sale when they were asking about 2 different types of boards. The list goes on and on.
> 
> It's hard to respect that man. You are going to get called out. It's a collection of the whole, not one incident or another. I just read the gem about jumping off a ski lift. A collection of the whole....





linvillegorge said:


> Jesus dude, you really are an idiot. :facepalm1:
> 
> Yes, you talking shit about the terrain others ride vs. the terrain you ride is exactly what this is about. For me, anyway. Go back and read through this thread. I didn't say a word until you started your tried and true bullshit chest thumping about the gnarly terrain you ride and how it's so much more extreme than anything anyone else could possibly be riding.
> 
> You don't do this in other people's threads? Really?
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/168809-how-steep-steep-13.html
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/179306-pow-board-19.html#post2307969
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bo...r-specific-board-gnu-billy-5.html#post2290922
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/179386-never-summer-2016-decision-2.html#post2303610
> 
> Seriously dude, it's essentially every thread you post in. You try to turn it into a chest thumping spectacle of how hard you carve or how big of a board you ride or how many days you ride or how gnarly of terrain you ride or how big of it hits you drop and on and on. :blahblah:
> 
> We get it. You're the best snowboarder on this mountain. Always. It just gets old, that's all I'm saying.


It's to the point all I have to do is go and quote ^ that. 

Now it's time for poor Timmy to play the victim. 

You don't contribute fuck all to this forum and in my opinion are a bottom feeding douche bag piece of shit. You somehow convinced a lot of people to feel sorry for you which got you an invite to Baldface and your house paid for. Seriously will we ever and I mean fucking EVER get a logical answer about that? Probably not because you can't use logic because it's pretty fucking apparent you have some mental disorder which we can't pinpoint and when asked you ignore it. 

Plus I'm pretty sure your hype on this thread is solely to try and boost this http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...ent/178569-next-years-ripsaw-x-160-brand.html


----------



## Nolefan2011

BurtonAvenger said:


> Have we started to yet hit the point where we can call the kettle black yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's to the point all I have to do is go and quote ^ that.
> 
> Now it's time for poor Timmy to play the victim.
> 
> You don't contribute fuck all to this forum and in my opinion are a bottom feeding douche bag piece of shit. You somehow convinced a lot of people to feel sorry for you which got you an invite to Baldface and your house paid for. Seriously will we ever and I mean fucking EVER get a logical answer about that? Probably not because you can't use logic because it's pretty fucking apparent you have some mental disorder which we can't pinpoint and when asked you ignore it.
> 
> Plus I'm pretty sure your hype on this thread is solely to try and boost this http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...ent/178569-next-years-ripsaw-x-160-brand.html


None of it makes sense, and I am just done with it and will never post about it again. There are threads on here about how he bought a NS women's board years ago, and it's for sale now. So where did it go when he was down to zero boards. Either it's someone being completely full of shit when caught, instead of fessing up, or there is some deeper confusion going on here, to which we can all say sorry man, and move on. But something about most posts doesn't make much sense.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

linvillegorge said:


> Are you off your meds or something? I have never PM'ed you to get help on selling boards nor have I ever needed to sell boards because I'm broke. I also have absolutely no fucking clue what you're talking about in regards to this PM where you supposedly asked me about someone's well being.
> 
> The only PM I've ever sent you that I can recall was simply to ask you to revise a post of yours where you'd quoted me on a post where I had divulged some info that I might not should've divulged and later went back amd redacted that info. Of course, you didn't, but whatever.
> 
> I mean seriously man, do you have aan actual mental illness? If you do, it's all good. I'll apologize and never fuck with over stupid shit again.


I think numb nuts is talking about the time I had some stuff I was dumping figured he might know someone, since he's come to me to help him on a few things before too. Then again could be wrong as fucktard is so off his meds these days who really knows.


----------



## ShredLife

guys, come on... just gofundme please.


----------



## timmytard

Nolefan2011 said:


> So wait a second. You didn't have any snowboards, and now you put up 40+ for sale that you grossed in a 3 year period?
> 
> That doesn't make any sense. How is the world did you go from zero boards in 2012 or whenever that was, to 40+ boards for sale now? You bought 40 boards over a 3 year period?
> 
> If I am completely wrong about that aspect, I apologize, but I can't fathom buying 40 snowboards in 3 years. Some of those boards listed are 8-12 years old.


No, I had no snowboards.

The only thing I couldn't sell were my boots.
I have a hard time finding boots that fit my right foot.

Craigslist, that's why I swear by it.
Every single board, minus a handful bought @ value Village, were acquired through craigslist.
Over the past 3 years, I've probably picked up for free, paid absolutely nothing, off of Craigslist.
20 or more, for free. That's not bull shit.

Some are ridiculously cheap.

Others are old vintage ones.

Since I was constantly trolling craigslist for mint new boards, I would see lots of old ones.

I've been snowboarding for 28 years, & I'v always been a snowboard nerd.
Every year I had the buyers guide.
Still a snowboard nerd & remember almost every one from back then.

So I started helping real vintage snowboard collectors collect all those old vintage boards.

They will happily trade you a mint brand new wicked this years snowboard, for an old beat up piece of shit you would never in a million years ride.

sweet. Do that a couple times, along with free ones & dirt cheap ones.
40 boards in three years, gotta be 4 times that many.

But I also pick up a fuckin' shit load of boards for other people.

Right now @ this very second, I prolly have 20 that are either waiting to be picked up, from as far away as france.
Other boards that the dudes just don't care about yet, they just let them build up until there's a stack, then they grab em all at once.

I shipped 4 yesterday & gotta do 1 today.

Because of all that, I've become a snowboard finding Jedi:hairy: ninja.

Plus, I like to help people, makes me feel good.
I found Russel Winfield, his old pro model deck, from the 90's.
I thought that was so fuckin' cool, I wanted to do it again.


Then this guy came on here.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/63505-burton-craig-kelly.html

I knew Craigs brother Bryan, was looking for that snowboard.
He had a line on a used one.

I convinced this dude to NOT sell for way more money on ebay, but to give it Craigs brother.
Cause that's his fuckin' brother.

He did.

That kinda synched it. 


TT


----------



## ShredLife

ekb18c said:


> God all mighty, thank you for this thread. :jumping1:


right? thanks you sweet baby jeebus



mojo maestro said:


> Maybe the Tard should lay off the ganja for a little bit?


don't you dare blame this on weed you dickhole!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

ShredLife said:


> guys, come on... just gofundme please.


What do you have?


----------



## ShredLife

BurtonAvenger said:


> What do you have?


... i dunno? AIDS, herpes, bad judgment... 















.... i just want some money bruh


----------



## Jcb890

I'm not sure what people expected when they came into a TimmyTard thread. I mean, he's even got "tard" in his name. All of his posts are generally similar - tough to understand, seemingly written by someone with extreme AHDH while they do 50 things at once, while bouncing on a trampoline.

I've been on here less than a year, have ~500 posts and I realize this. It is who he is. Some are going to like it, some won't, some won't care. Is he a bit of a shit-talker? Maybe. But, I don't usually see him call anyone out who didn't call him out first. He does like to brag about the terrain he rides... but whatever. Some of the lines he does seem like a lot of fun and some seem real tough. If he's pumped about it, that's great for him. Who am I to tell him he's not awesome?

I just have bigger shit to deal with and worry about than if some dude on the internet thinks he's the man and needs to be knocked down a peg.



neni said:


> Summer? This has nothing to do with summer. I've not yet figured out the variable - but it's not summer. This very type of thread evolves every other months; independent of the season. Only common thing is to blame summer when it _is_ summer and to mention something like "hey, why the pissing, is it already summer?" when it's _not_ summer... :dunno:
> 
> Hey, is "summer" a code word for a *male form of PMS*?


Manstruating :laugh:


----------



## timmytard

linvillegorge said:


> Are you off your meds or something? I have never PM'ed you to get help on selling boards nor have I ever needed to sell boards because I'm broke. I also have absolutely no fucking clue what you're talking about in regards to this PM where you supposedly asked me about someone's well being.
> 
> The only PM I've ever sent you that I can recall was simply to ask you to revise a post of yours where you'd quoted me on a post where I had divulged some info that I might not should've divulged and later went back amd redacted that info. Of course, you didn't, but whatever.
> 
> I mean seriously man, do you have aan actual mental illness? If you do, it's all good. I'll apologize and never fuck with over stupid shit again.


Your not the bumlick Adventurer, I never said you wanted help selling boards.

We're talking about the same thing.
I just didn't bother answering/helping you cause, you're a two faced weasel.
I'm not big on helpin' people that are assholes.

I think most us us can figure out who the Bumlick Adventurer is, no?

He's the dirtier dirtball, that wouldn't give me any info.

TT


----------



## timmytard

BurtonAvenger said:


> Have we started to yet hit the point where we can call the kettle black yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's to the point all I have to do is go and quote ^ that.
> 
> Now it's time for poor Timmy to play the victim.
> 
> You don't contribute fuck all to this forum and in my opinion are a bottom feeding douche bag piece of shit. You somehow convinced a lot of people to feel sorry for you which got you an invite to Baldface and your house paid for. Seriously will we ever and I mean fucking EVER get a logical answer about that? Probably not because you can't use logic because it's pretty fucking apparent you have some mental disorder which we can't pinpoint and when asked you ignore it.
> 
> Plus I'm pretty sure your hype on this thread is solely to try and boost this http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...ent/178569-next-years-ripsaw-x-160-brand.html


I traded my longest snowboarding buddy the RipSaw for a brand new Gnu Kinetic 168, a Kemper Freestyle 165, Storm Cyclone 62, Burton Air 5.1 & last but not least a Lib Tech Emma peel, the Negative image one.

The one with the mannequin smokin' 2 smokes with her tit hangin' out.

What you fail to see.

It was never my idea.
It was someone else's idea & it all started withiut me knowing.

It happened while I was bringing all my boards inside, after takin' pics of them all.

Once it had started, I tried super hard NOT to let it leak into here.
Shredded wheat spilled the beans.

I knew you were already a fuckin' low life piece of shit.

From way back in that contest thread.

That was the day I decided, if I was ever so lucky to stumble into you.
I would beat the shit out of you. 
That day, from the contest thread.

2 years later you brought it up again.

So, I told you.

You made a big deal out of it.
I said this wasn't something new I just decided, I'd had wanted to do it since the first time you ran your mouth off.

But I didn't say anything, not to you or anyone.
Not for 2 years, oh, but I wanted too & wanted to tell you.
But didn't make a big deal about it.
I was cool with it bein' our little secret
That's called not making a big deal out of it.

Blah blah, everything you say is made up bull shit.
Tell me I need some more meds haha.


TT:finger1:


----------



## linvillegorge

timmytard said:


> Your not the bumlick Adventurer, I never said you wanted help selling boards.
> 
> We're talking about the same thing.
> I just didn't bother answering/helping you cause, you're a two faced weasel.
> I'm not big on helpin' people that are assholes.
> 
> I think most us us can figure out who the Bumlick Adventurer is, no?
> 
> He's the dirtier dirtball, that wouldn't give me any info.
> 
> TT


Please, pray tell, in what way have I been a two faced weasel? 

I can't think of any instance when I have misrepresented myself or any info I have provided or not done what I've said I will do for anyone on this forum.

Meanwhile, you're the guy who needed a bunch of strangers on the internet to step in and give him a bunch of money so he could save his house and pay his bills, but hey...










Don't expect to just try to make up bullshit and not get called out for shit that's openly public knowledge on this forum about you. Fucking leech.


----------



## timmytard

ShredLife said:


> guys, come on... just gofundme please.


Good one Shredded wheat.

You're the one that let it out of the bag the first time.

When I was trying so hard to hide it from these fuckin' slime balls.
They enjoy trying to hurt people, to make themselves feel bigger.

I realize you prolly weren't trying for that.

So, I don't want to cram my thumbs in your eyes sockets.
You're still a fuckin' douche most of the times.

But that's just you.
It is, what it is


TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger

WHAT CONTEST THREAD? What the fuck are you talking about? Seriously you need help you clearly have some issues.


----------



## timmytard

Nolefan2011 said:


> None of it makes sense, and I am just done with it and will never post about it again. There are threads on here about how he bought a NS women's board years ago, and it's for sale now. So where did it go when he was down to zero boards. Either it's someone being completely full of shit when caught, instead of fessing up, or there is some deeper confusion going on here, to which we can all say sorry man, and move on. But something about most posts doesn't make much sense.


No not bought.

That Never Summer board Gary Gray Bought & traded me my Farmer Tractor.

I had it on craigslist for $50. He found it, but lives in colorado somewhere..

He said he was coming up to Canada at Christmas.


This is my first reply to gary gray
This isn't even 1/4 of the messages, all in all it took 8 months.

I love this stranger like a brother.

When I heard Bumlick new him & Gary hadn't been answering my emails I sent bumlick a message asking if Gary was alright?

No help.



_I don't have a credit card or have any idea about how to ship it, sorry Mr. Gary Gray.
If that is your real name. Just kiddin',

Well if your wanting it from Colorado, then you must either collect em or like me, you wanted one of these 20 years ago too..
I ain't never shipped nutttin' before & it seems like a pretty big hassle. I'm sure it's probably not that bad, but having never done it.

If you buy me a return ticket, I'll bring it right to your door.


I found u a 2011 lotus 157 demo -lightly-$250?

That's a wicked find, That is pretty much the best Never Summer snowboard they make.
Luckily, I could care less about if it's a girl/boy board. Here is a pic of the board I rode last year.
It looks a lot more girly.


Unfortunately I am super broke, I can't pitch in towards the cost. As much as I'd like too.
My mom just passed away a little bit ago & the bank is wanting to foreclose.
So I only have as much money as your willing to trade for the Farmer.

But if your willing to, I will in a heartbeat & that would pretty much make my whole Christmas.

If you did, you would be saving that board. I just needed to sell it and I'm sure who ever bought it wouldn't have a clue about its history.
By putting it on your wall, it will be immortalized.
& even though there is no doubt that the Never Summer Lotus is a top notch board, with oodles more technology in it.
I'd ride it for a few years hopefully not break it, then probably sell it. Only to forget about it.

So, I don't know?
It's up to you.

I'm sure there are more out there.

For shure u got 100$ for holding the farmer for me.
Let me work the never summer thing, I /U may get lucky!!


*So I don't know if u r the luckiest dude or karma is coming back but here is the deal.
I'm fo real , strait up no shit, I'm not rich, I'm not a pro rider, I live in Colorado and love this shit!
Sorry to hear about your mom, I lost mine in 08 and my dad this sept, sounds like u got left hard.
I'm older and my dad left me a little , so I'm gona kick u down a little, here is the deal. 
I'm gona b up in fort hood over the hollidays 23-2, that's not to far south of u?
If u will meet me around there with the farmer this is yours , no shit no joke.
It s a ns lotus 157 demo. It's in great shape, top is scratched up from binder swaps, the base is sweet with a summer wax job. Not a digger one on the edges and never been shot or base ground.
U in? Deal? Let me kno.


*




Hey Gary, thanks for the message the other day. I did need a bit of cheering up.


You've been super awesome Gary, & I know you spent a lot more money than you wanted too.
I plan on selling my moms house after I do a little renovations, right now I don't think I'll get as much as I should.
I got an assessment in the mail a few months ago, it was assessed @ $230,000.
When I finally do sell it, I was planning on Going either to Alaska or somewhere in Northern B.C. (because I don't have a passport) to go heli boarding for a few days, maybe a week. I want you to come, I don't think I'll be able to pay for all of your expenses, but I'll pay for a big chunk of it. It might not be this year, maybe next season. It will probably be spur of the moment too, so have some gear semi ready.
I might never have a chunk of cash like that again, & I don't want to go through life wishin' I had done it, when I could have!

Cause I'm going to call you & you better say "I'm on my way". I'm not jokin' either. You might not believe me, but just pack some gear anyway, cause my word is gold. I'm dying to go!!!!

So tomorrow, Friday, I will give you a ring when I'm @ the UPS store. Is there a time you'd prefer me to call so I don't waste your whole day?

Again thanks for the email the other day, your right it was snowing like crazy @ my house. I had a brand new board & I didn't even care to go outside. That email snapped me out of it. You ended up paying way more than me & you were still cheery. (even if you were pretending cause you hadn't got the board yet) It still worked.

I'm truly sorry about how much money you had to fork out. Say thanks to the misses for me too, I'm sure she's not to impressed with the amount you ended up paying.

So if you have plans for Friday, give me preferred time to call, so I don't wreck them.

Talk to you in a bit

Sincerely


I am supper happy you like the neversummer!!
Now you know why us Colorado fools are so proud of our NS
boards!! They rock, I ride a proto X 158, and a Heritage X 163. You did t think I would send you a board that sucked?
I have hooked at least 6 fools on these boards this year!!!
There are some pissed wifes/girlfreinds down here!
We are pulling out for the hills this pm , looks like we may get some,
Call any time, thx. Gary



Ok Gary, I finally sent it. Sorry for the delay.
After being @ UPS for while, big line up. It was just closing when I got my turn, I filled out the paper work, but the guy wanted to go so he is going to call you in the morning for the rest of the info.
So I took a couple pics of the paperwork that I filled out & a pic of the box in the UPS store. It just didn't seem right that I was leaving without a confirmation number, Hopefully there will be no tomfoolery.


& I am really sorry about how much dough you've ended up spending.
For a 25 year old board, it is in pretty good shape shape, not pristine, but unless someone comes right up & inspects it fully, It should look freakin' awesome!!!
I have to say, I'm a bit jealous. I originally bought to go on my wall, It just never ended up there.
But I love the Lotus it is perfect, I couldn't believe how much pop it has, & the smaller radius sidecuts makes it carve super fast, like ninja fast!
It was a little squirrelly for the first half of the first run, but that's it. It rides like nothing I've ever ridden, & I've owned more than a 100 boards over the years.

It is definitely not helping me with my priorities, got no power, you can see your breath in my house. Yet all I want to do is go snowboarding, I think something is wrong with me?

Silly me, why would I think you hadn't tried one of these?
Well then Mr.Gary Gray, what board are you riding? if you've tried a couple dif Never Summers' and you don't have one, Their can't be a better board could there be?

I am on the snowboardingforum.com with the handle timmytard, if your not on there you should sign up & post your adventures.
I would love to watch, here are a few I took last year http://vimeo.com/user4284896/videos. Except the first one.

Keep in touch Gary, I would still like for us to go hit up some heli boardin'!!!
When I sell the house it's go time!!!!!!!!!!

love ya Gary, & I thank you from the bottom of my heart.
You should be getting the UPS call in the morn.

Sincerely

Ups has it i will let u know when it shows!!


Gary, your Farmer is waiting for you. You need to go get it.
Actually it was delivered to your house? I think?
So hopefully you got it, U.P.S. sometimes leaves stuff outside the persons residence, or business.

So if you haven't got it yet, you need to go home quickly or call a neighbor!!!
I'd really hate for it to be absconded, I don't know if I could find you another one? Ya I could, & I would!

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.
But I saw, that you, like usual, had everything in control.

Well I hope you like it?
That is pretty much how I got it, I rode it once, & that was it.


Make sure someone is able to get it,
I would really feel like shit if, after all this, someone took it.

Thanks again, for every thing Gary,
You single handedly made this happen, I really appreciate every thing you've done.


& remember, my word is golden. We are going heli boardin'.
You don't have a choice, If I call & you say no, your comin' anyway..


The board is on the wall!!
I will have to take it out one time just for shits and giggles!
Thanks I will send u some picks& vids when i get some time, stay frosty.
Gary


Awesome, I hope you like it.
For sure you have to take it for a spin.
I don't think it rides the way it used too, it kinda feels like a no camber board. I have never ridden one but I'd imagine it would ride like this.

I don't think you'll make it a whole day on it, I'd say an hour, 2 tops.
But that's not why you bought it, right!

I'm really glad it made it there.
I'm not religious, but I'm big on what's right & wrong, karma....
I would have sent you the board back, if mine didn't show, it woulda killed me, but that's the way it works...

Please keep in touch Gary, I'd love to see some pics & vids.

Take care_


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^News flash, no one cares. Way to try to play the victim.


----------



## poutanen

Can't believe I almost missed this thread! :eyetwitch2: What the deuce is going on in here? Don't make me post pictures of fit sumptuous bums...


----------



## mojo maestro

poutanen said:


> Don't make me post pictures of fit sumptuous bums...


Triple dog dare you..........


----------



## timmytard

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^News flash, no one cares. Way to try to play the victim.


Oh sure you don't care:dry:

That's why you always bring it up right?

Any post you see me in, turns to this.

Because you don't care.

Yeah totally, I see that now.

You care so little that you keep thinkin' your gonna catch some hidden clue & solve the riddle.

So you can look like a big ole asshole superstar fish.

Yeah, you watch all my vids read countless back dated threads & re-post them.

Who you tryin' to kid dude?

Yourself?

You don't even believe the shit that comes out of your mouth.


TT


----------



## Powhunter

:eyetwitch2:

Well, here's me posting something on topic.... 
From your experience TT, how's the ripsaw do in pow and tight trees? Bought myself one last week and won't be riding it till next season, super stoked for it though.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

timmytard said:


> Oh sure you don't care:dry:
> 
> That's why you always bring it up right?
> 
> Any post you see me in, turns to this.
> 
> Because you don't care.
> 
> Yeah totally, I see that now.
> 
> You care so little that you keep thinkin' your gonna catch some hidden clue & solve the riddle.
> 
> So you can look like a big ole asshole superstar fish.
> 
> Yeah, you watch all my vids read countless back dated threads & re-post them.
> 
> Who you tryin' to kid dude?
> 
> Yourself?
> 
> You don't even believe the shit that comes out of your mouth.
> 
> 
> TT


How those delusions treating you?

Damn right I believe what I'm saying, I don't have a schizophrenic mindset like you. You clearly have issues. 

I know I'm not the only one when I say I want to know if you're fucking bat shit crazy and what your triggers are. I'm not the only one when I say I want to clearly know the truth about things you post. You though go and twist it to play the victim. It's some kind of weird psychological disorder you have and part of your games. 

Paranoid? Last night was the first time I ever watched any of your shit videos. Yes, they are shit. You got me I posted one back link to some shit you posted, oh no stalking you. Fuck seriously suck on the end of a shotgun the world would benefit. Yes, I went there.


----------

